# Comment supprimer un compte AIM ?



## Orange-SiOuxSie (9 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je pense que je ne suis pas la première à poser cette question mais la fonction _Recherche_ ne fonctionne pas.

*Comment supprimer un compte AIM (et AOL webmail, enfin tout quoi !) ?* J'ai beau parcourir dans tous les sens leur site, je ne trouve pas.

Merci d'avance


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2008)

Je ne crois pas que ce soit prévu.... le plus simple c'est de ne plus utiliser ce compte aim et l'oublier.

Il est possible qu'AOL finisse par supprimer automatiquement les comptes inactifs au bout d'un certain temps. Si certains spammeurs notamment, continuent à envoyer des mails sur cette adresse peu importe. Dès lors que toi tu oublies ce compte et ne relève plus la boite aux letres, tu ne t'en rends même pas compte.

Bref le plus simple pour supprimer ce compte, c'est de l'effacer de ta tête!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2008)

A noter AOL ne supprime pas
(heureusement)

Par contre je plussoise sur remy 
la facon simple de résoudre cette question c'est ...de s'en moquer completement

il suffit de ne plus s'en servir

RIEN n'oblige quelqu'un à se logguer ou consulter un webmail


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (9 Mars 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> A noter AOL ne supprime pas
> (heureusement)
> 
> Par contre je plussoise sur remy
> ...




Zut. Il y a un moyen de changer les préférences alors ? (genre l'adresse e-mail alternative...)


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2008)

je ne pige pas le souci 
changer quel email ,  où et pourquoi?

tu veux arreter de te servir d'aol , ben tu t'en sers plus 
et tu passes à autre chose

c'est exactement comme changer de numero de telephone
tu préviens ceux qui doivent savoir et les autres non


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (9 Mars 2008)

C'est tout, s'il se supprime tout seul au bout de quelques temps, c'est bon. Mais je pensais qu'on pouvait le faire nous-même, c'est un peu archaïque leur système, il n'y a même pas de préférences pour changer mot de passe, etc.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2008)

je suis interloqué
qu'est ce que ca change  que ce soit supprimé ou pas?
Pour toi ...rien , puisque tu t'en sers plus !


et d'ailleurs " la non suppression"  c'est même plutôt un plus , un atout
( si jamais tu veux y jeter un oeil dans quelques mois)

edit 
histoire authentique

sur une très vieille adresse email que j'avais abandonnée 
un jour par curiosité j'y reviens 
- des spams 
-des trucs divers 
et
un email d'une connaissance perdue de vue
( non prévenue du changement)
j'ai été ravi de pouvoir la recontacter et lui donner un autre email


----------



## r e m y (9 Mars 2008)

Oui d'ailleurs à la réflexion c'est mieux que l'adresse eMail ne soit pas supprimée. Ca évite que quelqu'un d'autre puisse un jour se recréer la même...


----------

